# Fuel-carrying vessel explodes



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Press release today - 

_Fuel-laden vessel explodes • Five feared dead

At least five persons were feared to have been killed on Tuesday as a vessel carrying petroleum product burst into flames at the Beachland Estate, Ibafon, Apapa, Lagos. 
The explosion, which occurred at the Obat Petroleum Depot, also left some others seriously injured. Two of them are said to be in critical condition receiving treatment for what a source described as “high degree” burns at an undisclosed hospital in Apapa. 

The cause of the blast, which took place at about 2:30 p.m, at the engine room of the vessel, marked MT Tuma, remained sketchy as at press time, but electrical spark is suspected. A staff of Obat, who pleaded anonymity, told Daily Sun that the explosion may not be unconnected with leakage of petroleum product which reportedly flooded the engine room of the vessels for days. The leakage and the resultant flooding was said to have been first discovered immediately the vessel berthed four days ago.

“As soon as we noticed the flooding, we immediately alerted management. We were told to stop work until the problem was rectified, hence we could not discharge the PMS on board. The generator was promptly switched off, but by this morning (Tuesday), the vessel was wired. As soon as the light was switched on, there was a loud explosion and the ship went up in flames,” the source said. 
When Daily Sun visited the scene, a thick pall of smoke billowed into the sky, even as wild tongues of flame ravaged the giant white vessel.

Even though Obat Petroleum Depot is believed to possess fire-fighting equipment, including Angus fire pumps, foam tanks and hydrant line that goes round the depot with over 10 outlets, it however, took the spirited effort of fire fighters drawn from the neighbouring Julius Berger, ASCON Oil and NPA to prevent the fire from spreading to the depot, said to be the only privately owned in the country with a private licensed jetty which can accommodate the berth of vessels in the range of 20,000 metric tonnes. 

Among those who could not be accounted for as at press time included some engineers and technicians as well as a pump operator. 

Although officials at the depot refused to speak on the issue, a staff who pleaded anonymity said the explosion jolted the company.

“We have to get clearance from management before we can speak to the press. I can tell you that the explosion came as an ill-wind. It would take us some time to recover from this,” he said.
A senior police officer who led the security team to the scene also declined comment. _ 

Rushie


----------



## uskside (May 15, 2009)

Hi Rushie

I Have been asked by a familly friend for any information i could obtain
on the MT Tuma.

I have read your entry 21st June 2006, which is a great help.

I was also wondering if you new of any site I would be likely to find a 
Photo of the MT Tuma.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Uskside,


IMO 7388700 - *MT TUMA *- 5NIG - Crude Oil Tanker - DWT136100 - Built 1975 - Flag Nigeria.


Pics of the MT TUMA *HERE* and *HERE*

Kind regards

Chris.


----------



## uskside (May 15, 2009)

Santos said:


> Uskside,
> 
> IMO 7388700 - *MT TUMA *- 5NIG - Crude Oil Tanker - DWT136100 - Built 1975 - Flag Nigeria.
> 
> ...


----------

